

Ask YC: How many people don't have/disable java script on their browsers? - tedhaile

Anyone out there developing a java script heavy app?  How you cater to users without js? Or do you even bother?
======
bayareaguy
To avoid potential catastrophes, I use different browers and settings based on
the situation. This way it's unlikely that a scripting exploit or corruption I
encounter can access, modify or propagate much data.

I use Firefox for all my work-related internet stuff, Safari for serious
personal things, Opera for almost everything else. Opera lets me easily turn
on and off javascript/plugins/etc on a per-site basis (right click -> Edit
Site Preferences).

------
marrone
It was 6% Jan. 2007 <http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

